
Minadax and Polaroid Telephoto - cnahr
http://news.kynosarges.org/2016/03/14/minadax-polaroid-telephoto/
======
cnahr
It's something of an article of faith that front-mounted teleconverters are
worthless. Well, they really aren't... assuming you are ready to spend enough
money and accept some vignetting. Also, you might want to use a tripod!

